

GitLab 7.10 is out Google Code import, Default Git Hooks and more - marcelo_lebre
https://about.gitlab.com/2015/04/22/gitlab-7-10-released/

======
jobvandervoort
GitLab engineer here. Let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
Volundr
Are there any plans to add features like artifacts or test integration to
Gitlab CI?

~~~
sytse
We would love to have build artifacts, see
[http://feedback.gitlab.com/forums/176466-general/suggestions...](http://feedback.gitlab.com/forums/176466-general/suggestions/4522830-allow-
access-to-build-artifacts-of-gitlab-ci)

I wonder what why of uploading people want to use. Have a special directory
that gets uploaded at the end of the tests?

I don't understand what you mean with test integration. GitLab CI already
allows for testing and deploy jobs.

~~~
sytse
I just added a detailed proposal:

I propose that after the test is done all the non-tracked files (the output of
`git ls-files -o`) are rsync'd from the runner to GitLab CI coordinator and
can be browsed with a link called 'Build artifacts' on every job page.

No code should be added to the runner, the coordinator should just add this to
the build script if someone enables the 'Store build artifacts' for a job.

Please let me know what you think.

